# Creating a shot wad with tissue



## MOinAK (Mar 24, 2021)

Thinking of wrapping tissue paper around a bunch of small lead shot (#5s), to get a tighter group at 30 to 50 feet. Has anyone tried this? Maybe sealing the tissue/shot wad with glue stick? Im thinking the tissue would tear away and allow the shot to pattern.
I'm trying to harass pigeons off my roof and can't use anything big, like steel bearings, that will carry and possibly damage neighbors homes or property. Closest house is about 100 yards, but I'll be shooting upward to my two story roof.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A big bore blowgun with razor tips . If that is too much the cold steel big bore stun darts will work .


----------



## MOinAK (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shot pouches have been tried but the action is more like a riot bag than a shotgun blast. However, if you load the same shot pod and spit on it as you grip the pouch, the paper becomes a wad and is left behind giving you a pattern.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOinAK said:


> BE9770FD-73DA-4C2C-8DA6-D0B432D63339.jpeg


I guess if you don't really 'kill' them, just harass them it is ok? You don't care if you hit their eyes, just harass?

Can I try it on you first? Please?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi you can try the plastic balls for shot. They won't do much damage to your roof, and it will discourage the little buggers


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi you can try the plastic balls for shot. They won't do much damage to your roof, and it will discourage the little buggers


Hi, if you all are going to shoot at mammals, please do it with the skill, accuracy, and intelligence to kill it quickly and efficiency.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I do not shoot at any living thing. Hit yourself first, see what it feels like!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi I do not shoot at any living thing. Hit yourself first, see what it feels like!











I already have, that is why I am advocating for silly pigeons today. Small plastic or lead shot mean to harass birds could easily blind one eye or the other.

Think about it........Period!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow leave me out of this discussion.


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry, wrong section.


----------



## MOinAK (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, just go back to the original post. Here’s a newbie looking for some honest information about using tissue to make shot wads. He didn’t ask for unsolicited opinions on a moral standings of shooting birds. At 64 years of age and 30 plus years of Alaska living, your not going to change his personal about shooting animals, not one iota. But, somehow you feel compelled to interject your morale high ground like some modern, woke, social justice hero. So let’s just look at it like a win-win situation... you win, you get to to feel good for projecting yourselves with such high morale standings and I win because I get to laugh at such foolishness because I don’t give a rats a$$.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Wow leave me out of this discussion.


Me too.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Look, let me clarify. I am not against hunting, I have hunted in the past and was very good. But now I don't need it, and have nothing against it. In fact I have several friends that hunt here, and I skin and butcher them. I have never placed judgement on any ones position on this. In my state hunting with a slingshot is not allowed. That all I have to say, I never ment to pass judgment on anyone.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> if you all are going to shoot at mammals


 Pigeons are not mammals, sir.

Just sayin'

But I do agree with your sentiments.

*MOinAK*.... You don't need to use scatter-pellets on pigeons when there is an easier way to get rid of them. *Without hurting them.*

Make tissue balls full of black pepper powder (instead of steel balls)... red powder ought to work too. Take a nice slingshot and shoot those where they gather. They should burst open, sending pepper everywhere. They can't stand the smell of pepper and will eventually abandon your territory.

You can also spray vinegar with a garden pressure sprayer. Same result I am told.

Google for "natural pigeon repellents".


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Look folks, I am not going to split hair over animals or mammals or birds or beast. They are all God's creatures, with the exception of those that are bred and cross bred to suit human needs. If you are hungry, by all means, kill them and eat them. If you wish to Harass them, yes I will defend any creature being harassed by someone bigger than them. I would do the same for each one of you if a fool was shooting small pellets at you with no concern for you, your health or your eyesight.

You all should have learned this lesson as kids.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOinAK said:


> Well, just go back to the original post. Here's a newbie looking for some honest information about using tissue to make shot wads. He didn't ask for unsolicited opinions on a moral standings of shooting birds. At 64 years of age and 30 plus years of Alaska living, your not going to change his personal about shooting animals, not one iota. But, somehow you feel compelled to interject your morale high ground like some modern, woke, social justice hero. So let's just look at it like a win-win situation... you win, you get to to feel good for projecting yourselves with such high morale standings and I win because I get to laugh at such foolishness because I don't give a rats a$$.


It shows...your lack of discretion is alarming.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> They are all God's creatures


Politicians and Reptiles too????

Daayyumm.... !


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> > They are all God's creatures
> 
> 
> Politicians and Reptiles too????
> ...


Yeah, them too. I have always looked out for those that cannot look out for themselves. H3ll, I joined the USCG at 17.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Any of you guys remember the packaging on the back of a Daisy Slingshot that had a pattern to fold a small paper box to load up with bb's? This was around 1970 or so. I remember trying it a few times when Mom wasn't watching. Mom is always watching.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The old nail board trick works great on all birds. Pull the trim that they're sitting on, drill some holes up from the backside and spike the boards up about 1/8". They won't land there again and it can't be seen from the ground. Being it's in Homer, that won't attract any negative attention


----------



## fatherbowie (Mar 15, 2021)

Questions of morality aside, pigeons are smart birds and will likely learn to take off when you show up with a slingshot. Otherwise, they'll continue to make themselves right at home if they like the perch.


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Any of you guys remember the packaging on the back of a Daisy Slingshot that had a pattern to fold a small paper box to load up with bb's? This was around 1970 or so. I remember trying it a few times when Mom wasn't watching. Mom is always watching.


I remember them very well. I made several and went to the shed to shoot sparrows at night. What I found out very quickly is that those BB's bounced really well and hurt when they hit, the sparrows were probably laughing at me because I never hit one.


----------

